# Neoffice



## aloses (19 Juillet 2005)

salut je viens de prendre une revue avec 140 logiciels indispensales .J'ai installe NEOffice et je souhaite savoir si ce logiciel est bien et ou trouver de la doc.Merci pour vos réponces


----------



## daffyb (19 Juillet 2005)

une recherche sur les forums avec le mot NeoOffice devrait t'aider... Pour ce qui est de la doc, là, j'en sais rien, mais est-il vraiment nécessaire d'avoir de la doc à ce sujet ?
Ici le wiki de NeoOffice : http://neowiki.sixthcrusade.com/index.php/Main_Page
En gros, c'est la même que pour le Pack Microsoft Ofice


----------

